# Introducing Princess Peach (lots of pics)



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Don't laugh at the name. I gave up on a name and the kids named her. They are obsessed with Nintendo....hence the name. So it goes. 

Sorry it's taken me so long to update. I couldn't find my SD card reader and finally just bought a new one tonight.
Thanks for looking.
Tricia


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I love her! What a little doll!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

OMG she's adorable. Maya is tiny but looks gigantic next to her, which is crazy!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> OMG she's adorable. Maya is tiny but looks gigantic next to her, which is crazy!


I know. It's crazy. Maya also looks so much more mature in the face too. They are getting along ok though. Jealous but handling it alright. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG!!!! What a doll baby!! I think the names suits her


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh my, is she ever adorable! I love her!! That last pic is SO SO cute! Congratulations!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh goodness, she is a little princess! So small and dainty and a living doll! Congratulations!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

She is beautiful...Draco approves of both of his sisters. Maya really has the same face as Dra...I could really see it in the first picture. I just can't wait to see more pictures as she grows.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Love her she is so beautiful and love her name too


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

When you first posted about her collar issue and I saw the name I was going to ask you, do you have kids that are into Nintendo?? LMAO

My kids call my youngest daughter "peach" ha ha
She is adorable!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

O I think Peach suits her well, its perfect for her coloring!
Shes adorable! I love the last pic of her peering out between the bars.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

She is so adorable! What a little doll.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

What a pretty little sweetheart!
She has such an innocent face.


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

she is beautiful, and i love her name, it suits her,xx


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

isnt she adorable, 
i see your potty, i know someone else has that, but they didnt like the grass, great idea


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

She is really beautiful - congrats


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Omg she is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i like how someone left a big treat in the pee patch and the last pic is so funny "get me outta here!" LOL  cuteie princess peach!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG! she is as cute as a button!
Lovely baby, and she suits her name too. x


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww what a baby doll! so adorable


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, she's so precious!! I love her coloring...and her shape.  And I especially love her name...how perfect!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Peach IS a little princess!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Been waiting to see her little face...thought I'd missed something. She's ADORABLE! 

I lol'd at the picture of her "behind bars" with the adorable pink bag. Too cute!


----------



## Dani (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh my goodness, she is so adorable. What a cutey!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

The kids did a GREAT JOB!!ccasion9:ccasion7: naming her. I love the name and am very familiar with mario and all his friends..lol 
She's super cute and so tiny!!  Congrats!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww she is lovely. Loveher little short nose. what a sweetie x


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> i like how someone left a big treat in the pee patch and the last pic is so funny "get me outta here!" LOL  cuteie princess peach!


Oh yeah. Maya drags all treats to the potty because Bruiser won't go near it. LOL


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Omgosh I love her!!! SO gorgeous!!!! x x x


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats! She is gorgeous! I love the pictures!!


----------



## Gamma (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh Wow! She is too precious. Princess Peach is the perfect name. Congrats on your newest baby. Keep pix coming.


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh my god I'm in love!!!! Her little apple head is really goreous. I love the name princess peaches lol, very retro!


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

awww she is such a pretty lil girl


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Absolutely precious!!!!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

wow she's so pretty congrats!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks everybody. We are having a lot of fun with her.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

She is BEAUTIFUL. Her name suits her, she is a princess.


----------

